# Would you still have purchased a Kindle?



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Given the current situation - books not available for Kindle - would you still have purchased a Kindle?

At this point I'm stuck - purchased over a 100 books for the Kindle and I'm beyond upset that my favorite author's new book that is out next week is available for the Nook but not for Kindle   

But  was asked about my K2 by a co-worker and I'm not at all sure that I could recommend the purchase


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

In a minute, without a second thought.  The kindle has opened up so many new authors to me that I may not have read before.  I really believe that the whole publisher mess will work itself out and until it does it will not hurt me to not buy books that are too expensive or not available.  Maybe I am crazy but there are too many good books out there that I can wait, even for some of my favorite authors.  If I feel I must have a book I will get it from the library or used book store so the publishers don't get any money from me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Without a doubt I'd buy another Kindle in a heartbeat. This business with the publishers is temporary and it will eventually get resolved. While there are a few books that are affected by this for me, there are PLENTY of other books out there for me to read while we ride this out. My opinion is the Kindle is the best ereader out there for me and I'm perfectly happy with it.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Without a doubt I'd buy another Kindle in a heartbeat. This business with the publishers is temporary and it will eventually get resolved. While there are a few books that are affected by this for me, there are PLENTY of other books out there for me to read while we ride this out. My opinion is the Kindle is the best ereader out there for me and I'm perfectly happy with it.


Indeed. Best price, form factor, volume of books, quality, and design of any e-reader on the market.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Casse said:


> Given the current situation - books not available for Kindle - would you still have purchased a Kindle?
> At this point I'm stuck - purchased over a 100 books for the Kindle and I'm beyond upset that my favorite author's new book that is out next week is available for the Nook but not for Kindle
> But was asked about my K2 by a co-worker and I'm not at all sure that I could recommend the purchase


Of course I would. There are very few books I buy straight from the best sellers list so the non-availability does not bother me at all. You have to remember that just because the books _you_ want to read are not available for you yet, that does not mean there are no books available!!  
My goodness there are so many good authors out there who have books available right now it would be a crime not to recommend the Kindle to anyone who loves to read!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.  There are still many, many books available for Kindle.  Especially love that I get free classics from manybooks.com and other sites and some freebies from Amazon as well.  There are even some new books from Amazon for 9.99 (or less).


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

^ what they said! 
I am even considering getting a back up Kindle. I don't know what I would do with out my Kindle. I have no interest in any other reader, and while I have thought about getting an iPod Touch, or even an iPad, it wouldn't be for reading! Even if there are books I can't get on my Kindle, I will never run out of reading material.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

If I had known about the iPad, I would not have purchased the Kindle in December. Just a few months after I got my Kindle, out comes the iPad. Oh well... now I'll have both!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Of course I would have purchased a Kindle. There a more books available for the Kindle that I want to read, than I could read in ten lifetimes. I just wish I had bought mine earlier. I did not know that the Kindle would be such a help for my aging vision.

Also I am glad that I bought the Kindle just before the iPad came out. If I had not actually had experience with a Kindle, I wouldn't believe how much easier the Kindle is on my eyes in comparison with a back-lighted display.

I love my Kindle!


----------



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you even have to ask?

I was in the car and finished a book. I wanted to read another book and I was in the mood for the next in the Alex Cross series. Quick jaunt to Wikipedia to find series order and then a quick walk to the Amazon Store had me reading a new book in a few minutes (was on an Edge connection).

Try doing that on a car trip with DTBs!

I love my Kindle!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Of course I would have still purchased my Kindle!! (and this is a HUGE BDB JR Ward fan) And I would (and do) keep recommending my kindle.

There are hundreds upon THOUSANDS of books available for my kindle. If I can't read ONE SPECIFIC book this week, there are THOUSANDS more for me to read, and that one specific book will be out sometime. It's not as if it's never going to be available. They will be available shortly after these contracts are negotiated out. 

(general rant, not aimed at the OP)
Really people this is NOT the end of the world. One publisher is still negotiating a contract. ONE. They WILL be back at some point. Take a deep breath, read something, and RELAX.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"books not available for kindle"

Sorry, but I find that statement funny.  There are PLENTY of books available for kindle and I for one just move on to something else if a title I'm looking for isn't available yet.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

In a New York minute.  I don't usually buy from the bestseller list, but I do have favorite authors that have been affected by this whole thing and the Kindle price is the same as the DTB.  I write to the publishers to voice my complaint, go to the library or purchase it from the UBS, all the while trying to get through the 15 pages of books I have on the Kindle, AS WELL as buying from indies.  I'm with others that this will eventually flesh out, I'm only hoping that it is in favor of the consumer.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Ditto to all.  I have an ipad and I love it, but I read on the kindle.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

At the time I bought my Kindle if I'd known about the current pricing mess, I wouldn't have bought.  You see I got burned badly 10 years ago when I purchased a Rocket Ebook only to find a lot of the same problems the publishers are bringing on today, i.e., ebooks not available and ebooks priced more than currently available paper versions.  Even though I loved my Rocket, what happened back then left a very sour taste in my mouth and I wasn't open to the idea of another ereader until the Kindle had been out a while and was generating a lot of enthusiasm  So I decided to trust Amazon to support the Kindle and took the plunge.

Today I'm not sorry because I know that even though I'm going to have to get the overpriced stuff I still want to read from the library, I can get plenty of good ebooks at a reasonable cost.  However, if I were making the Kindle purchase decision again today, I still think I might be put off, because part of that decision was looking at books by favorite authors to see if they were available and if they were reasonably priced.  I think this whole overpricing strategy is going to hurt sales of the Kindle device itself.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yes I would... I've always been a Amazon customer and buying the Kindle would be the obvious choice for me... Plus Amazon has a lot more books then what thee Nook and Sony have... Plus the Nook has bad CS and formatting issues... If I had to buy another Ereader it would be one of the Sony Ereaders as a second choice...

But the Kindle is the best reader... They have a lot of good free books to choose from... And there's a lot of good self publishing authors...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If I was buying now, I would probably feel pretty torn between the Kindle and the Nook.  The Penguin thing might be enough to push me to the Nook; I'm not sure.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Seems like I'm the only one really "stuck" on the issue that these books are not available for Kindle... 

I loved being able to pre-order, turn on the K2 and instantly start reading... sigh I'm unhappy at the thought of not being able to do that next week   And this is a series book where I've purchased the others in the Kindle format so I don't want to purchase the DT version and I don't have a library that will have it anytime soon - tiny town - was a great reason for the Kindle


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, I would buy another Kindle in today's e-reader market. Kindle over everyone for Book choices, and CUSTOMER service. Which in this day and age is SORELY lacking *almost* Everywhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the book no doubt WILL be available for the Kindle, just not quite as soon as you'd like.  All of these issues are being resolved between Amazon and the publishers.  

And yes, I would indeed have bought the Kindle.  I seldom buy current bestsellers, even before the Kindle.  I was too cheap.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Casse said:


> Seems like I'm the only one really "stuck" on the issue that these books are not available for Kindle...
> 
> I loved being able to pre-order, turn on the K2 and instantly start reading... sigh I'm unhappy at the thought of not being able to do that next week  And this is a series book where I've purchased the others in the Kindle format so I don't want to purchase the DT version and I don't have a library that will have it anytime soon - tiny town - was a great reason for the Kindle


Don't get me wrong, I'm really bummed that my newest Nora Roberts book won't be on my Kindle first thing Tuesday morning. I buy all of hers when they are released and have bought almost all of her books available for the Kindle (both as Nora Roberts and J.D. Robb) and I'm still waiting for the Jim Butcher book that I wanted to buy 3 weeks ago. However, I'm not upset enough to rethink my decision to get a Kindle. This issue really only affects a handful of books. I have over 200 unread books on my Kindle to read in the meantime and if none of those interest me there are nearly 500,000 other books to choose from at the Kindle Store. You can't get that kind of selection from any of the other e-readers out there.,

I'm pretty certain this WILL be resolved and I can't imagine it taking too much longer.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm really bummed that my newest Nora Roberts book won't be on my Kindle first thing Tuesday morning. I buy all of hers when they are released and have bought almost all of her books available for the Kindle (both as Nora Roberts and J.D. Robb) and I'm still waiting for the Jim Butcher book that I wanted to buy 3 weeks ago. However, I'm not upset enough to rethink my decision to get a Kindle. This issue really only affects a handful of books. I have over 200 unread books on my Kindle to read in the meantime and if none of those interest me there are nearly 500,000 other books to choose from at the Kindle Store. You can't get that kind of selection from any of the other e-readers out there.,
> 
> I'm pretty certain this WILL be resolved and I can't imagine it taking too much longer.


Yes this is the author  I'll end up reading the DT version as mom doesn't have a Kindle and reads this series. So we'd end up both buying anyways.... however she doesn't read the Sookie books so if it's not resolved in May then I'll definitley have a hard decision to make.

So far my co-worker is holding off on purchasing an e-reader. She also wants the Nora book and doesn't want to chance not being able to read this series on the Kindle. She's actually now looking at a Nook but I suggested she wait a bit to see what happens. This really stinks as I always raved about my K2 prior to this mess - one of the reasons she was considering the purchase....


----------



## Jill1989 (Feb 4, 2010)

I would cry if something happened to my Kindle.  I would cry hard.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, not buying a kindle because one book is not available?  Sounds a bit short-sighted to me.  There are loads of books available from amazon, not to mention smashwords, baen books and other sites.  Denying yourself the ease of reading that a kindle brings because you can't get one particular book strikes me as odd as swearing off paperbacks because a book is only available in hard cover.  It makes more sense to me to get a kindle and boycott the publisher you don't like.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Honestly?  No...at least not at the current price of e-books and the Kindle.  

I wanted a Sony reader long before the Kindle came out but e-book pricing kept me away.  It was the pricing of books at that Amazon store which justified the cost of the Kindle. 

As it is, I have gone back to buying some DTBs - when they are cheaper than the ebook version.  

That being said, I am hooked on ebooks and they are still my preferred format.  So if I had to buy a new reader today, I would probably pick a less expensive one and one that didn't lock me into the Amazon store for DRM'd books.  Something like the Sony PRS-300.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I would absolutely have bought a Kindle and I can't wait for Kindle 3!  I've been recommending the Kindle to several co-workers, one of whom is planning to buy one for her husband.  The current brouhaha is temporary and the current absence of few titles doesn't worry me in the least.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Wow, not buying a kindle because one book is not available?


No, not just one book, but yes to one publisher.... Unfortunately this publisher holds the contract for several of our favorite authors. I'm "stuck" with the Kindle format but she is not.

I'm hoping this is resolved before she makes a decision  If not at least I'll get a first hand opinion on a different e-reader.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I should clarify - I think/hope the current state is temporary.  But if I were in the market today, I would wait  (because that's what I did before) -or- as I said, buy something less expensive and more open. 

Its not the lack of availability of certain ebooks that has me concerned, but the pricing.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Boston said:


> Its not the lack of availability of certain ebooks that has me concerned, but the pricing.


My bet is that the free market will settle all the prices reasonably once everyone in the publishing business calms down.

Back on topic: Yes, I would still purchase a Kindle.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Boston said:


> Its not the lack of availability of certain ebooks that has me concerned, but the pricing.


The only difference in pricing will be for the models themselves. With the new pricing model, you will be paying the same price at Amazon, BN, Sony, and everywhere else.

And quite frankly, after seeing the Sony and Kindle, using both (though not as long with the Sony obviously), dealing with both customer services, and knowing the features of both I would choose the Kindle many times over.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on what has happened with the agency model? I couldn't care less. I still love my Kindle. When I purchased it, I figured I would purchase a lot of the books I just picked up off the shelf at the library. Now, knowing how many fabulous independent books are available, I am very happy to have my Kindle. I feel that people who are sticking to paper books exclusively are missing out on some very fine writing.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Casse said:


> Seems like I'm the only one really "stuck" on the issue that these books are not available for Kindle...
> 
> I loved being able to pre-order, turn on the K2 and instantly start reading... sigh I'm unhappy at the thought of not being able to do that next week  And this is a series book where I've purchased the others in the Kindle format so I don't want to purchase the DT version and I don't have a library that will have it anytime soon - tiny town - was a great reason for the Kindle


You're not the only one.  While I'd still end up with a Kindle, I've gotten to the point where I'm not necessarily recommending it over any other brand. Where I used to argue hard for the Kindle's benefits versus Sony (and later the Nook), now I'm more apt to send people to a comparative website that covers the biggest features of each. I'm still selling them on e-readers in general, just not the Kindle specifically.

The pricing doesn't worry me much. The availability issue bothers me quite a bit, and that does make it a tough sell.

But there are other factors influencing my opinion as well. Since one friend has a Sony and two have the Nook, I've seen some bits and pieces (like the actual PDF handling) that make me think either of those does have certain advantages over the Kindle. And of course, the Kindle has certain advantages over them both. At this point, I tend to feel like all three are somewhat interchangeable in many ways. However, I'd like to see Amazon open the hardware up to using EPUB as the standard in addition to Mobi; the files I've seen in that format look terrific, and the industry as a whole needs to start rallying around one common format.

I'm spending too much time on Mobile Read lately, I'm clearly being brainwashed into that crowd's way of thinking on a number of areas.  I do love my Kindle, and I absolutely don't regret purchasing it. But until Penguin and Amazon get their contract dispute settled, I'm not willing to recommend it outright. And even then, I'm probably going to fence sit until the next upgrade comes out, either a significant operating system upgrade (folders and additional file types would be nice, add in built in fonts and screensavers and I'd be over the moon!), or until the K3 is announced.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Casse said:


> Given the current situation - books not available for Kindle - would you still have purchased a Kindle?
> 
> At this point I'm stuck - purchased over a 100 books for the Kindle and I'm beyond upset that my favorite author's new book that is out next week is available for the Nook but not for Kindle
> 
> But was asked about my K2 by a co-worker and I'm not at all sure that I could recommend the purchase


Yes, I bought my Kindle after the iPad had been announced and knowing about the Agency Model. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought less than a month ago, and I'm thrilled that I did.  No consideration for a Nook at all, especially after I test drove one.  Screen readability is nothing compared to a Kindle.  And it would take me a thousand lifetimes to read all of the books still available on Kindle.  I wish James Patterson would throw us an occasional under $9.99 bone, but whatever.  LOL


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, I would still buy a Kindle. I wanted an e-reader and last year, after many months of deliberating and researching I decided the Kindle was the best one to buy. As for the books not available issue - that's even more of a problem for me in the UK than it is for US customers, but we're getting there. This problem with the publishers will get sorted eventually and in any case, I just have to look at my ever increasing wish list and see all the authors on there that I've never read before, to see how using a Kindle has opened up my reading habits by stopping me from relying on a short list of favourite authors.

I think the Kindle is here to stay and I hope to have one version or another of it for many years to come.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Casse said:


> No, not just one book, but yes to one publisher.... Unfortunately this publisher holds the contract for several of our favorite authors. I'm "stuck" with the Kindle format but she is not.
> 
> I'm hoping this is resolved before she makes a decision  If not at least I'll get a first hand opinion on a different e-reader.


Would I still buy a Kindle knowing what I do now? Probably - the sheer # of free books and new authors I've discovered can keep me occupied for a long while... But I would have too think alot harder on it (at least for the Kindle for hubby,mine was free) At this point in time; with Penguin having several authors unavailable, and several more series being more expensive as an ebook vs a paperback, it would be a harder decision.

I do understand where you're coming from Casse - but I would probably still get the Kindle. OTOH, I'm finally starting to understand the temptations of bit torrent downloads-- so far I'm holding steady, and simply borrowed Jim Butchers' "Changes" from a friend but I have to admit I seriously considered it particularly when another kindle owner emailed me a link to a Kindle formated download.... 

I had planned on buying Nora's Savor the Moment in DTP anyway since I have the other 2 in that format and I want to complete the set that way (so book 4 will be DT too)-- but I'll be in the same boat for her next book if this isn't resolved soon.... I'd have never believed it would take this long i the first place. Given that Amazon has settled/given in with 4 publishers I do wonder whats taking so long w/ this one~

And we've been considering a Sony ereader just to access the the library books available that way, I'm pretty sure Penguin is available on Sony so that would give us another legal way to read the books  now to find a cheap one....


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Would I still have purchased a Kindle?  Very likely.  I've had no problem at all with book availability.  Maybe I'm just not buying the "right" books?  

I might be tempted by the coolness of the Nook, although the issues it's had would probably turn me off.  I have no desire to play games or watch videos or anything like that, so the iPad wouldn't (isn't) the least bit tempting for me, especially given the price, weight, back-lit screen and battery considerations.

So . . . it's very likely that if I were in the market for an e-reader right now, I'd end up with a Kindle.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, yes,yes. I would have still purchased my Kindle. I have over 750 books on my kindle and I would say I have read 250 of them. I very seldom buy best sellers so the issue with the publisher has not affected me.

I love to read, I love the ease of shopping in the kindle store and I love that that there are so many books available. Just last week my boss purchased a kindle. She is going on a 17 day cruise and didn't want to pay for an extra suitcase full of books.  She is head over heels in love with it. I have another co-worker who will be getting one within the next two months before she goes on vacation as well. I did explain to my boss about the publishing issue and her remark was "You know how cheap I am so that won't be a problem."   

When I return from vacation next month, I intend to purchase a kimdle for my dad. He loves to read and at least once a week he goes to thirft shop and comes home with 5 or 6 books. All of his bookcases are overflowing so once I buy his kindle I can sell those books and buy kindle books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

While I like certain authors, rethinking my Kindle just because Amazon is still working out details with the publisher that houses them would not happen. I read tons of books, and while I do buy some of them the day they come out, I don't read them until I get to them, so a delay in purchasing them, doesn't mean that much to me.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I do agree with those who have said that there is plenty to read on the Kindle now, at very reasonable prices.  The only book I've ever pre-ordered in my life was the last Harry Potter, and that was mostly because I didn't want to be spoiled while waiting for it to come out in paperback.  I very seldom bought new releases in hardcover pre-Kindle, shopping instead the clearance aisle and paperback shelves.  I could probably be happily reading for quite a while on free books alone, between classics and Amazon freebies.  I don't regret buying the Kindle a bit, but it's impossible to say how much of this I would understand if I were making my first ereader purchase right now.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I never bothered to look at the Sony or Nook or any other e-reader. Two friends convinced me that Kindle was the way to go. When hubby asked if I wanted one for Christmas I jumped at the opportunity. I've loved it ever since.

That being said, I was miffed when the pricing issues developed more vigorously shortly thereafter. Then even more (miffed is not the right word) _______ when the iPad was announced cuz I'm an Apple person. Gosh, I could have had an iPad (a la V8 commercial).  No matter... soon I'll have both once those 3G pre-orders ship. 

For the size I like the Kindle; for the ability to do a myriad of other things in addition to e-books, it's likely the iPad. I just want it all... especially lower book prices!


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, I would still buy the Kindle.  I haven't had any problems finding reading material.  Although other comparable eBook readers are available, I still prefer the design and functionality of the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I first became aware of the Kindle in November of 2007. . . .really thought it was a cool idea. . . .was not in love with the price and the styling was . . .eh. . . .a couple of days later I looked at it again and they were sold out!    So I sez to myself, "self, after tax season, you can look at that as your 'end of tax season present' to yourself."  And I did. . . .began researching and looking to see how many books were available and, to a lesser extent, what they cost.  The only viable alternative at the time (This was April/May 200 was Sony. . . .I did check that out and did not find it superior.  Styling was much better, but selection of books was much smaller AND involved side-loading from a computer, though price was a little less, I believe.  I really liked the WhisperNet idea.  So I decided to plunk down my hard earned cash -- hey, they just lowered the price, woo hoo! -- on a Kindle.

Fast Forward to NOW.  If I was only just now looking at a reader I'd be looking much harder at both the nook and the Sony, probably the Daily reader.  Prices and functionality are comparable now so the big decision is still availability of books.  So. . . .we have the Great Publisher Wars that mean some books are not available as soon as we'd like.  Hmm. . . .if I had no knowledge if the big world of indie publishing, that would probably be a major factor in my decision.  But, let's face it, there are still over 500,000 books available for Kindle just through Amazon. . . I think they were really proud of something like 200,000 when I got mine and I thought it was enough then. . . .no other reader -- or Apple iBooks -- has more, especially when you count all that are available via manybooks.net and feedbooks.com.  And FREE is a very good price.

So, bottom line, yeah, I'd probably still opt for the Kindle now, with the nook and Sony Daily reader close behind.  But it's really hard to say . . . . I might be swayed to one of the other two by being able to actually hold it and use it. . . . that's much harder to do with a Kindle.  Although, it's easier now, because there are a lot more of them out there. . . .2 years ago I met up with someone via "see a Kindle in your city" so I could take a look at the thing ahead of time. . . . but if I didn't live in a fairly large metropolitan area it's quite possible I would have had to just decide without really having seen one.  Of course, that's where Amazon's CS shines since they have the 30 day no questions return policy.  In a way, that's better than just getting to mess with it in a store as you can use it in 'real world' situations and see if it does the job.

But I digress. . . 

For the record I would also look at the iPad. . . .but I think that I would feel that, as a "book subsitute", the iPad would be a bit too heavy and not as comfortable for reading because of the LCD vs eInk screen. . . . .that, of course, is just me.   I know there are a lot of folks that it works great for.  Doesn't mean I wouldn't consider it as a secondary device option if I had the money for that. . . . .


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

If I could afford it, I would buy three more Kindles.  For most international readers, the Kindle is really the only viable ereader, if you want to be able to download books on the go.  We don't have B&N here, so Nook is not an option.  The sole Apple distributor in South Africa is a joke of a company, how they're still in business is beyond me.  Right now, the only way to get an iPad is to import a grey device (meaning it's not under warranty and if it breaks, no one will fix it) at more than double the US asking price for the basic model. So, no thanks.  My friends and I are waiting for the HP Slate instead.  The other ereaders available locally are Pocket PC type devices and lack e-ink screens.

The Global Kindle has been on the market for 6 months now and the availability of titles is still not on par with the US Kindle bookstore, yet I haven't lacked reading material for a minute since getting my Kindle.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I ordered a kindle when the first a appeared in the paper in 2007, but it took several months to get it as it sold out immediately.  Yes there are some authors I really like, but I have found that there are others whose PR agents are not as good so they don't get the press.  I recently had over 60 Nora Roberts DTBs that I offered for free to anyone who wanted them in this area - not one person took me up on it, so I gave them to a charity.  I have found so many inexpensive and free books for the kindle it would take several lifetimes to even think of getting through them.  I want an ipad, strictly for the "computer", it's cheaper than the Apple laptops and I don't need all the bells and whistles of a laptop.

So kindle for me, and I will continue to tout it's magnificence to anyone who will sit still to listen


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I was given my K2 for Mother's Day last year, but I would have bought one for myself anyway. I LOVE having so many of my favorite books with me at all times. (I seldom go anywhere without my Kindle, and I always have my iPhone with me.)  I occasionally buy a DTB if it's something that I really want to read, and would hate to get rid of all of my paper books just because I have a Kindle. If it were to die on me, I couldn't bear to be without some books. That said, I have only good things to say about the Kindle.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> The only difference in pricing will be for the models themselves. With the new pricing model, you will be paying the same price at Amazon, BN, Sony, and everywhere else.
> 
> And quite frankly, after seeing the Sony and Kindle, using both (though not as long with the Sony obviously), dealing with both customer services, and knowing the features of both I would choose the Kindle many times over.


No, the difference is the Kindle uses a proprietary format that locks you into the Amazon store for DRM'd material. You can now get a Sony PRS-300 for less than the Kindle and uses a more widely accepted format (ePub/pdf) which gives you access to books at places like the public library.

btw- I'm not trying to say people should agree with me. I'm just saying what I would personally do and why. Given I own/love both a Kindle and a Sony and have resorted to DTBs when cheaper, I think there is some fact in my response.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Absolutely!  Even given the current situation and some books not being available, I still have way more books than I can possibly read, so I can't complain.

Owning an iTouch or an iPad wouldn't change that opinion either.  It's comparing apples to oranges in my opinion.  They are both good but for different things.

Variety is the spice of life and frankly I'm GLAD that there's no ONE device that is THE BEST because otherwise they really would be in such demand that it would take forever for most of us to even get one!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I got my Kindle in January 2010.  No regrets and would get it again no problem.  I have found so many new authors and enjoyed so many books on my Kindle.  The IPad?  I might get one some day or some other version that comes available to keep from having to take my laptop everywhere but it won't be for reading books.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

For me, the weird thing is - I didn't want a Kindle in the first place.  However, I quickly became enamored with it and have read more than I have in years (in this 4 months that I've had it.)  This "thing" with the publishers - though big - is not enough to sour me on the Kindle.  I have enough free and paid for books to keep me busy for a couple of years.  There are very few authors I have to have the day they come out - VERY few.  I understand getting caught up in a series and anxiously anticipating the next one, but we should all know we can't always get what we want WHEN we want it.  As long as the next book in the series is engaging, I'll love it whenever I read it, so I don't sweat an availability date.  Yep, I would have still purchased a Kindle.  The new (or prospective) owners most likely would be so excited by the amount of available books that ARE out that I doubt that not having one or two immediately available would deter them (if they didn't hear a lot of us grumbling about it.)  Pricing, well they didn't have the benefit of the $9.99 (bestseller) ceiling so what would be different for them?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, without a doubt, I would.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

Absolutely. I wanted my Kindle for traveling and to just carry around with me while out and about since I always like to have a book with me. Like others, I've been overweight on baggage when traveling because of books, been on vacation and ran out of books so had to take an emergency trip to the book store, and hate even the bulk of the paper books in my pocketbook could be cumbersome.

I thought that the Kindle would supplement my paper books, but I got a Kindle and four paper books for Christmas. I'm ashamed to say that I haven't read any of the paper books yet, but have plowed through about 30 books on my Kindle.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I would still buy one and I'm considering a second e-reader purchase near the holidays. (I'll wait until then to see what the choices are to decide which one to buy.) I actually didn't read that much fiction before I received my Kindle but now I read about 15 novels a month.

I agree that the agency model pricing is annoying and I am especially annoyed that during this entire brouhaha the publishers did not once express gratitude for their ebook customers. I spend a lot of money on ebooks and I hate to reward publishers that do not treat their readers well. Still, the one thing we do have over those who only read paper books is the ability to get lots of free books. I religiously read the free and bargain book threads on the Book Bazaar section of this forum. I've found quite a few free ebooks I liked since last June when I got my Kindle.

For me the biggest difference is that now I'm having to spend more time finding new authors I like so it is less convenient that just picking 5 or 10 prolific authors and buying all their books.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was definitely worried when the latest Mary Higgins Clark and Carol Higgins Clark books came out this month.  I wasn't sure what I was going to do if they didn't come in Kindle version on publication day.  Fortunately, that was resolved and I got the e-books right on schedule.
I don't think I would give up my Kindles for anything - I LOVE having an entire library with me at all times.  And if I want something new, it's so easy to get a new book on the fly.
I think this stuff with the publishers will settle down - it will probably take a while for them to figure out that READERS own e-readers and we WANT our books released at the same time as the hardbacks and for a lower price.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Interesting comments everyone  

It's unfortunate for those of us that are huge fans of Penguin contracted authors  

Today I want to Best Buy to check out the new MacBook Pros and they had several Ipads on display as well. I checked out the Ibook app and to be very honest I was impressed   The in color, finger swipe, Winnie the Pooh sold me the moment I opened it up. Would I choose different now... I just don't know.

I'm seriously considering an Ipad as an additional device but I felt it might be too heavy for reading in the evenings when my wrists already hurt with the K2. Though the Pyramid pillow might solve that issue.

Really hoping that this issue is resolved by Tuesday


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

One of the main reasons I decided on Kindle was because Amazon had the best selection and the best prices on e-books and I expected them to continue to lead the pack in that regard.

As soon as I had my Kindle, oh maybe three minutes, I was a huge convert to e-ink.  I love it.  But, it's not something you can judge until you have it in your hands.

So, if I was choosing for the first time today, and I hadn't experienced e-ink, I would probably be choosing the iPad over the Kindle because it would give me the choice of three different bookstores on one device.

I would definitely be missing out on something, but it would probably be what I would choose.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, knowing what I know now, I would still pick a Kindle.

Speaking of Nora Roberts and DTBs/Dead Tree Books, I once saw her take offense to the term. It was on a message board, I'm thinking Dear Author, and she found the term to be smug, if I recall correctly. While I don't think that and think for some it's just a cute nickname, it's the reason I always call them print books instead. The overall topic was e-publishers, I think, and she was already perturbed at the suggestion of some that she should look into it. Hey, if I was NR, I'd keep doing what I was doing, because it seems to be working out okay for her.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Absolutely - I don't usually run out and get something the minute it's published, and there are so many books available I'm overwhelmed with choices sometimes.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Kindle is still the best choice for my reading habits, so yes, I wouldn't hesitate to make the same decision again.


----------



## MetalDragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Kindle - Best ereader available today

Publishers that are not selling via Kindle = lost business to them

Their lose and opens door for others.

nuff said

Lawrence


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, absolutely!  I am bothered by books I didn't purchase on Kindle when they were much cheaper, and I'm wishing some books I want to read were available on Kindle now, but those upsets are outweighed by the joy of so many books I have available on Kindle and being able to carry them everywhere I go.  I dread reading my unread DTBs that are clogging my bookshelves, since I enjoy the lightness and ease of Kindle reading, plus knowing that if I'm near the end of a book, I don't need to bring another big book in case I finish the first one while I'm out.  

I don't regret my Kindle at all, and I wouldn't choose another eReader, given what I know about the other options out there now.  The Kindle has opened me up to so many authors I would never have found before, and I really enjoy such light packing for my travels now.  I just hope the publisher situation clears up soon, because I'm just not willing to buy more DTBs and I'm not going to pay $12 or $15 for a book on Kindle that's $9-11 even in brick & mortar stores.  I may eventually read a few from the library if things don't get worked out with publishers and Amazon.  That is, if I don't forget about those books entirely and move on to books that are priced better and are actually available.  *sigh*


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

> Seems like I'm the only one really "stuck" on the issue that these books are not available for Kindle...
> 
> I loved being able to pre-order, turn on the K2 and instantly start reading... sigh I'm unhappy at the thought of not being able to do that next week And this is a series book where I've purchased the others in the Kindle format so I don't want to purchase the DT version and I don't have a library that will have it anytime soon - tiny town - was a great reason for the Kindle


There are too many great books out there for me to be too worried about the few I cannot get. If that was holding me back I wouldn't have bought any e-book reader because John Dos Passos is not available on Kindle and he is my favorite author. I dread trying to re-read the USA trilogy in paper back now. It is huge.

I am disappointed that books are not available for the Kindle. I am not stuck on the lack of a few specific books because there are so many other books out there to read. (shrugs) I have read two DTB since I was given my Kindle in October 2008, one for a class and one for my niece. I love my niece dearly but I am not paying for a book about Warrior Cats that she wanted me to read. I read her DTB.

I spent two weeks overseas on vacation and could fit all of my books in my purse. Before my Kindle that would have required packing books in my carry on and luggage. I can read easily at the beach (I have a water proof bag from trendy digital and that whole lack of back lighting thing makes the screen easy to read.) at a restaurant, on a bus, in bed, while holding a cup of tea in my other hand.

So while I can understand your disappointment, try finding books in the same genre that you have not read. Explore a new genre. I am sure you can find plenty to read and enjoy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Given the sheer volume of books that _are_ available for the Kindle, yes, I would still have purchased it. Publishing hiccups will be resolved over time, pricing issues will even out, and once ereaders are commonplace, publishers won't fight the differing formats so much.

Doesn't mean I won't also get an iPad and read on it eventually, but the Kindle isn't going away anytime soon, and I just don't see another as-author-friendly venue out there popping up anytime soon.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Boston said:


> I wanted a Sony reader long before the Kindle came out but e-book pricing kept me away. It was the pricing of books at that Amazon store which justified the cost of the Kindle.


Same here. I'm not unhappy now, but I'd be a little more cautious about buying with all the pricing so up in the air.

Even so... Most of the things I want to read are priced reasonably, and I can still get books from a lot of other sources and read them on my Kindle. So yes, I probably would buy again.

Definitely can't wait for a K3 announcement.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Without a doubt yes. I have discovered so many new authors and genres that the Kindle has more than paid for itself in the few short months I have had it. I know that I have read over 80 books in less than 5 months time because I have such easy access to them now.

Am I upset by some of the prices and delays in releasing books, sure, but I have over 100 books in my TBR pile that really, it doesn't matter if I have to wait a few more weeks or months for one of my favorite authors to be available. I can wait for prices to come down.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

One word......absolutely!  

Leslie R.


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

My sister and I are actually about to buy a K2 for my mom for mothers day. This is despite the fact that about 65% of the books we read are published by Penguin (though she'll be able to read the almost 200 books we already have). I know that eventually this will be sorted out, though I hope that it's sooner rather than later. 

If I didn't already have a Kindle... I would probably be looking at the Nook right now, even though I do think that the Kindle is the superior device. One of the major perks of these eReaders is supposed to be instant satisfaction. Right now, Amazon is not able to deliver that.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

leslieray said:


> One word......absolutely!
> 
> Leslie R.


+1, hECK YES.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, I would still purchase my K2.

I have posted about this before - I have several favorite authors whose work is NOT available in Kindle format.  And especially their latest.  And some others like James Michener for whom there is only one book in Kindle format.

But this lack has caused me to start reading some indie authors that I would probably never have done otherwise.  And I discovered most of them right here on KB.  And my life has been incredibly enriched by this experience.  Both because I have enjoyed their work and because I have come to like - oh heck, care for these authors.  Because I have gotten to know them and even met some of them.  Jeff Hepple, Michael Hicks, C.S. Marks, Carolyn Kephart, R.J. Keller, K.A. Thompson and the list goes on (I have done this elsewhere better).

And I have become enamored of coming here.
All because I purchased a Kindle.

So would I do it "knowing what I now know"?

C'mon. Give me a break.  Absolutely. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

loca said:


> +1, hECK YES.


LOL..............I like your add on!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY!!  I received my Kindle as a gift from my Mom who also bought one for herself.  I have over 900 books on my Kindle right now and another 1500 on Calibre - unread.  Even with the pricing situation going on, like others, I have enough items to read until this thing is sorted out.  I also love knowing I have over 900 books right at my finger tips.  I have seen the Ipad, I have seen the Sony but what sold me hands down on the Kindle was the wireless ability to get a book anytime, anywhere (within coverage area) and Amazon's customer service which bar none, is great!  

The Kindle does for me what I wanted, a ereader.  I am not looking for an all in one device.  I am just as happy today with my Kindle as I was Day 1.  Other than folders (which everyone would like to see) - my Kindle serves me well.


----------



## bestmann (Apr 26, 2010)

I managed to find my Kindle's PID, and re downloaded the ebook. Now instead of the error message telling me to contact Amazon, I get one where it's saying that the book is not authorized for this Kindle. I assume this is where I have to remove the DRM?

What a pain in the ass just to read a legally purchased book on the Kindle... I wonder how many sales retailers are losing by forcing people to jump through these hoops to buy their products, as opposed to just downloading torrents?


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

To be honest, I don't know. Yes, I love my Kindle, but would I have gotten an iPad instead? I'm not sure.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

bestmann said:


> I managed to find my Kindle's PID, and re downloaded the ebook. Now instead of the error message telling me to contact Amazon, I get one where it's saying that the book is not authorized for this Kindle. I assume this is where I have to remove the DRM?
> 
> What a pain in the ass just to read a legally purchased book on the Kindle... I wonder how many sales retailers are losing by forcing people to jump through these hoops to buy their products, as opposed to just downloading torrents?


Bestmann,
Welcome to KB.
I notice that this is your first post.
Perhaps you would want to introduce yourself over in the Introductions and Welcomes Thread?
And I am not sure I understand how your post relates to the subject matter of this thread.

It sounds as if you are continuing a prior post but this seems to be your first.
If you have a book that you purchased other than from Amazon with DRM, then a Kindle will not read it.
But you could perhaps change the format on your PC with Calibre and then put it back on your Kindle successfully.
And if you got a copy of a book from someone else who bought it from Amazon then no the DRM will not allow you to read it on your Kindle unless you are a member of the other person's account. And unfortunately that is the current "way it works".
Do I understand your angst?

I certainly agree that there are problems associated with ebooks.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't say I know either. I wouldn't have gotten an iPad (at least not for the e-reader functionality). One of the selling points for me was books are around the price of a paperback (or less). There are still a ton of those but I don't know if I'd have noticed before my Kindle and this board. That said, I do love being able to carry around Lord of the Rings and the Song of Fire and Ice series and not break my back  That itself was another huge seller for me. 

I'm not a NYT best-seller reader in general, so the "bestsellers at $9.99" change isn't huge for me. It is the ebooks being the same or higher cost as paperbacks. I'd be perfectly happy with just a 50 cent difference.


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

NightReader said:


> One of the main reasons I decided on Kindle was because Amazon had the best selection and the best prices on e-books and I expected them to continue to lead the pack in that regard.
> 
> As soon as I had my Kindle, oh maybe three minutes, I was a huge convert to e-ink. I love it. But, it's not something you can judge until you have it in your hands.
> 
> ...


Could have written this myself. If I didn't already have a Kindle I'd probably have purchased an iPad by now. But I'm glad I discovered Kindle and the beauty of e-ink first. The IPad is a tempting device for other reasons but the Kindle and Amazon are so much better-suited to my reading needs/habits.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

vrc84 said:


> My sister and I are actually about to buy a K2 for my mom for mothers day. This is despite the fact that about 65% of the books we read are published by Penguin (though she'll be able to read the almost 200 books we already have). I know that eventually this will be sorted out, though I hope that it's sooner rather than later.


I received my Kindle for Mother's Day last year, and, if your mother is anything like me, she'll be thrilled with her gift. (I was actually speechless, which seldom happens.)


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

Lame answer, but see all the answers stating YES they would buy a Kindle again...yeah, what they said.


----------



## Pd123 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes! Even though I have the iPad I just ordered my first kindle today. Tried the nook but the only plus for me was being able to read library books and I figure I'll just keep using the library for DTB's. I know very well from all I've bought for the kindle app on the iPad that there will be many books for me on the kindle.

My kindle 2 should be here Wednesday. Yay!

PaulaD


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like the Kindle may end up as a mother's day gift to a couple co-workers  

I was asked by another co-worker today and the debate is between the Kindle and Nook. 

I highly suggested the Kindleboards for info though admited the group here might be just at "bit" biased towards the Kindle  

I did express my displeasure at the Penguin issue and at this point I'd likely wait to see how this mess works out... If Amazon & Penguin do not come to an agreement I'll be seriously looking into another ereader as I'm adicted to the ereader format


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Another Yes.  I don't read best-sellers, almost no fiction -- but if I did, I'm rational enough not to hold Apple's and the Big Five's manipulations against Amazon.  

Everything I buy for the Kindle is money gained for publishers because formerly I bought my books from used book stores, eBay, and only rarely the remainder stacks at B&N or Borders.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Current publisher/price/availability issues aside (and I think they'll get worked out, anyway), between B&N, Sony, and Amazon, the customer service alone is reason enough to go with the Kindle again. B&N and Sony are sub par, but Amazon isn't even just acceptable in comparison, they're fantastic! I think I may even be understating it when I say fantastic . 

I lerves me my kindle!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I would buy a Kindle again without hesitation; I love my Kindle.

The problem with the publishers and Amazon is frustrating, but will eventually be worked out; 
meanwhile, I can carry a huge library with me wherever I go (and I travel A LOT), buy a book in a few seconds, look up words in the dictionary with the click of a button, decrease the books taking over my home.... There are so many advantages to the Kindle as far as I'm concerned.

I LOVE my Kindle; it is one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Cat said:


> ...the customer service alone is reason enough to go with the Kindle again. B&N and Sony are sub par, but Amazon isn't even just acceptable in comparison, they're fantastic! I think I may even be understating it when I say fantastic .


Quite true. DH and I tried to convience one of his co-workers to get a Kindle but he went with the Nook. He had some credit card issues recently and since his card on file is no longer 'active' not only can he not download free titles from BN but he said he can't even get access to books he's already purchased. I told him that I suspect that the free download probably is the same as Amazon, but I can't believe that he has been cut off from books he has purchased. Anyone know if this would be true with Amazon as well?

In the meantime, I told him to check out Smashwords and our other fav ebook sites.


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't purchased a Kindle yet, and I can honestly answer "yes" to your question.  I'm looking forward to having lots of public domain books on my Kindle along with titles from active authors.  I've always dreamed of carrying "complete works" with me, but it has never been practical. (my mother calls those books "bricks") With the Kindle, I'd be able to carry around "complete works" by different authors at the same time so I can choose whichever to read according to my mood.  I'm also looking forward to reading manga and sheet music on the Kindle DX.

In short, despite the current stance of the major publishers, I still want to purchase a Kindle.  What I probably wouldn't purchase would be books from the said publishers (before the pricing war settles down).


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Pd123 said:


> Yes! Even though I have the iPad I just ordered my first kindle today. Tried the nook but the only plus for me was being able to read library books and I figure I'll just keep using the library for DTB's. I know very well from all I've bought for the kindle app on the iPad that there will be many books for me on the kindle.
> 
> My kindle 2 should be here Wednesday. Yay!
> 
> PaulaD


Excellent, and the nook is no competition, that's for sure.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If Amazon and Penguin don't come to an agreement and I felt like I had to have Penguin books, I would get a Sony ereader. They are less expensive and I know that the software works well. I have my doubts about the Nook and I don't like its navigation system. PLus my Older Brother has a Sony so I would be able to share books with him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Quite true. DH and I tried to convience one of his co-workers to get a Kindle but he went with the Nook. He had some credit card issues recently and since his card on file is no longer 'active' not only can he not download free titles from BN but he said he can't even get access to books he's already purchased. I told him that I suspect that the free download probably is the same as Amazon, but I can't believe that he has been cut off from books he has purchased. Anyone know if this would be true with Amazon as well?
> 
> In the meantime, I told him to check out Smashwords and our other fav ebook sites.


This is because of the weirdness of how B&N does the DRM. . .he should contact them. . .maybe walk into a physical store. . .and get it sorted out. I'm sure there's a way, even if it is frustrating.



loca said:


> Excellent, and the nook is no competition, that's for sure.


I think the nook is very real competition for Kindle. . .especially with recent updates. I still think the Kindle wins, but there are a few features of the nook that I can see some folks preferring.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Quite true. DH and I tried to convience one of his co-workers to get a Kindle but he went with the Nook. He had some credit card issues recently and since his card on file is no longer 'active' not only can he not download free titles from BN but he said he can't even get access to books he's already purchased. I told him that I suspect that the free download probably is the same as Amazon, but I can't believe that he has been cut off from books he has purchased. Anyone know if this would be true with Amazon as well?
> 
> In the meantime, I told him to check out Smashwords and our other fav ebook sites.


Smashwords and Feedbooks are my two favs, but there are LOTS to choose from 

B&N can help him work it out, I think he needs to have an active cc. They somehow tie the books to an active card, which doesn't seem safe to me, but I'm talking out of my arse on that -it may be perfectly safe so don't take my word on the safety aspect without checking it out.

I don't think that would be true of Amazon. I have a secondary account with no cc attached, I just have a low balance gift card and can buy and access books with that acct.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

No. I do love my Kindle and use it almost everyday. With all that has been happening I have been getting ebooks through other sources and have decided that if and when my Kindle dies, I may buy a Sony. I like that you can check out library books and since most of the books I've been getting aren't wireless, it doesn't matter to me anymore if I can't get books from Amazon. Too bad, I do love my Kindle but no way am I going to spend $$$ for books I can get cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Definitely. I'm reading a series right now where only half of the books are available in Kindle form. The others I'll have to read as hardbacks and I'm really dreading it. I've grown spoiled by my Kindle and have no intention of going back. I don't really care about checking books out from a library, so that's a non-factor for me although I understand why it appeals to others. Right now the Kindle fits my needs perfectly, I'm not interested in searching out a replacement.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Casse said:


> Given the current situation - books not available for Kindle - would you still have purchased a Kindle?
> 
> At this point I'm stuck - purchased over a 100 books for the Kindle and I'm beyond upset that my favorite author's new book that is out next week is available for the Nook but not for Kindle
> 
> But was asked about my K2 by a co-worker and I'm not at all sure that I could recommend the purchase


Yes, I would buy the Kindle right now. I purchased mine two months ago knowing about the Agency Model and don't have any regrets.


----------



## elbereth (Oct 25, 2009)

I would have to say a qualified yes.  I'm CHEAP, so I wish I could get library books and that the bestsellers were back under $10 again - that was a big selling point for me.  Also, I got my DX last summer before the DXi came out, and now I'm going to Italy this summer so will have to load up before I leave - not a big issue since I'll have a gazillion books in my TBR Collection whenever I get update 2.5, ha ha, but I do like being able to at least download a sample on the run when someone recommends a book to me.  

On the other had, nobody else has the big beautiful DX screen, and all of the other great things people have mentioned like Amazon's CS.  And I just love the eBook format - how the DX feels in my hands, how I can carry around an entire library that weighs less than a pound, how I can grab a new book at any time, anywhere...

So, yes, I think I would grab a DXi again in a heartbeat, but keep hoping Amazon releases the update that gives us ePub/ADE support.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

YES! Definitely!!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Like the others said, the publisher issue will be resolved in a few months, IMO.  As I said in another post, we just ordered a K2 for our daughter with no reservation.  E-ink is so easy on the eyes of so many of us who spend more time in front of computer and tv screens.  Kindle has been out for awhile and Amazon CS is excellent.  As to the number of available books to read....Is over half a million enough for you?

I just want to add......If my first priority is to get the new releases I want when I want them, I wouldn't get any E-Reader at all.


----------



## cnh1036 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have discovered so many great indie books that I hardly ever read best sellers anymore. Originally I bought the Kindle for the access to best sellers, but best sellers seem to have gone downhill a bit. Many of the authors (not all) seem to be writing the same book over and over. So yes, if something happened to my K2 today, I would immediately purchase a new one.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

If I were looking for an ereader right now, not knowing this Penguin thing was temporary, not knowing about Kindleboards, not knowing how much I love my Kindle, just strickly looking at the books that I want to buy and were I can get them from, I'd have to think seriously about getting a Kindle or not. 

I also wouldn't necessarily be reading the books I'm reading now without having found them for my Kindle, so may not know there was a problem.....

I'm much more aware of release dates than I was prior to my obsessive reading compliments of my Kindle. 

Would I give it up now and switch to another reader? Heck no!! Couldn't, wouldn't, but I can still be very annoyed. Although the new update with catagories is going to help me get over my bitter feelings. Now I'm just mildly annoyed, once I have the update, less annoyed, once I have my books from Penguin I'll back in to Really Happy Land!


----------



## ESStobymom (Mar 16, 2009)

Absolutely!  I love my Kindle - it has absolutely everything I need.  I like it much better than the Nook I saw, and have no use for an iPad. In fact I'm considering getting a second Kindle but can't quite justify the expense right now.


----------



## lowie (Nov 11, 2009)

the BDB book that wasn't available was only $13.50 at walmart.  i bought a hard copy, ripped it apart, scanned it and converted it from PDF onto my kindle..  voila, a kindle book...  ok ok, so i have a super fly scanner at work that made it a quick job.  maybe others can do the same.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, I would.  I ordered my K2 the day the I-Pad became available, and I knew there was going to be pricing issues with books due to said I-Pad. 

I forsee the day that one will purchase the device that one prefers and then buys the e-books from whichever source one prefers.  Just as when camera phone came out.  You could only send photos to others on your same carrier's service.  Now it doesn't matter.  Some day Nook readers will be able to buy Amazon books and Kindle users will be able to download from libraries.  The ability to download from libraries is the only ability I value in a  Nook or Sony over a Kindle.

Might get an I-pad, in 4 or 5 years.  Let the price come down.


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

getting hot new releases isn't something a reader should about. i dont think that's a legitimate concern about any book, electronic or print form.

the kindle and the nook are basically equal in quality, but i personally prefer the kindle. after testing out the nook, the touch.screen needs a lot of work. it also drains the battery. i think the way the nook is designed as a hybrid touch.screen device, it's a product in two places at once, but really not at both. 

the sony readers have terrible screens compared to nook or kindle, and they're also more expensive. anyone saying the sony readers are a better deal must be finding some incredible slick stuff. 

and anyone who can't find free books online...i feel for you. calibre is amazing


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

YES. If a book is released but isn't available in Kindle format and I just _have to have it_ right away, I would be willing to purchase the occasional DTB or borrow from the library. I don't see that being the case though. As someone who almost always waited for the paperback version over the hardback, I have no problems waiting for the Kindle version to be released.

I absolutely love my Kindle, and I know I made the right decision!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes I probably would have!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

What about the PB360?


----------

